# adding on to an existing detached garage



## ebstein (Aug 13, 2009)

I am going to be adding on to my 2nd garage in the near future and am having a hard time deciding what to do....the garage is stick framed...22*25
22 on the gable sides...
I am thinkin about adding to the gable side in pic 1....26*26ish...I want it to be a pole shed addition...that should be doable,eh?
I was thinking that I may be able to cut off the rafters at the soffits and make it all straight like the pole shed will be, just cuz I dont want to mess around with soffits...obviously the gabled ends will be easy...

but I was also thinking of adding a cross gable to the front...the 25' side.
I would add 22*25 to it to make a 44*25 garage...the only thing is with this way, the ceiling will stay the same height.....and the other way, it will be actually 2 different rooms....with the roofs at different heights too...
I hope you all can picture it as well as I can.....I think the pole shed intergratted on the side would work.....
here are some pics...
PLEASE COMMENT!!!!


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a similar 24x30 workshop I really enjoy - with 8' ceiling. If I had a do-over I would have made it 24x40 for a bit more room (you always need more...) and a taller interior height - enough to install a car lift. Something like ~10 walls with scissors trusses...

What is your usage for the space? For working on cars and such, I would probably add on at the the gable end as it's easier - just making it bigger and taller, overlapping the existing structure.


----------



## ebstein (Aug 13, 2009)

vsheetz said:


> I have a similar 24x30 workshop I really enjoy - with 8' ceiling. If I had a do-over I would have made it 24x40 for a bit more room (you always need more...) and a taller interior height - enough to install a car lift. Something like ~10 walls with scissors trusses...
> 
> What is your usage for the space? For working on cars and such, I would probably add on at the the gable end as it's easier - just making it bigger and taller, overlapping the existing structure.


I need a garage that my truck can get into with the plow on...right now, neither garage is deep enoungh....and a place just to screw around building stuff in...I deer hunt, and like to tinker with things regarding hunting...
the poles for the addition will be set on concrete....It shouldnt be hard to go from poles to stick frame on that one wall, right? the back and front of the addition will be 18" offset on the front and back, that's not bad...


----------



## ebstein (Aug 13, 2009)

well, I got some more options last night from my neighbor. He has a guy who works for cash/hrly who could help me if I wanted to add onto the front of the garage...he could help build a cross gable roof...but I'd have to stay with the same ceiling ht of 8'...Another option I thought about, and really the easiest, would be to extend to the west(the service door way), keep the ceilingthe same height, and move the garage door to that side also, but the door would now be to the west, and Wisconsin winters can be tough.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Easiest I think is to add on to the service door end. Make the new section taller if you want - not a lot more work than keeping it the same, IMHO. Lots of houses and structures have higher gable section abutting lower gable. Just requires removing the overhang at the end of the existing structure and frame up appropriatly with the new section overhanging the existing, with the roof juncture flashed appropriatly. As to moving the garage door, that's up to you - or leave it where it is at and add a new door in the end of the new addition. All depends on how you want the floor layout.

As I said previously I have similar and wish I had taller ceiling height. I would enlarge by 20' with a taller addition as I am describing for you, but the wife won't let me for aesthetic reasons... bummer.


----------

